# Where's a good spot on Alum Creek to anchor and swim?



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Probably taking my family out this Sunday to Alum for some swimming and fishing. I've got little ones . . . what's a good spot on Alum to park and not have tons of boat traffic around us? Can you swim north of 36/37 in the no wake area? I've seen people swimming up there but could swear there is a sign near the bridge that says "no swimming north of bridge".

Maybe the marina area?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

bman, last year the boat swim area was north of 36. This year it is in the Big Run area. Legally that is the only place to boat swim (excluding the beach). I have been known to swim in some of the coves North of Cheshire road on the East side. Pull your boat up on bank and swim there. Not legal but usually they just say you can't do that


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Be careful! It seems every year or 2 some one swimming where it's not listed as a legal place to swim drowns! Hate to not see your posts anymore.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Trust me...caution and care are the name of the game boating with my kids! Appreciate the info on big run....I'll motor around and see if I find any spots where I feel it would be safe and out of the way of any boat traffic. Sounds like I really need to find a spot in big run that is a deep water no wake zone.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey bman

The cove Just south of 36/37 (other side of the cliffs where people use to jump) seems to be a spot many pull up to to fish and let family members get out and swim. dont think its legal but id say its definately safe.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

When we have gone fishing this year. Everyone seems to be setting anchor in that cove past the Sailboat area. 

Going to the sailboat club and past that. They all sit in there and swim been there quite a few times this year never seen any rangers or stuff. I don't know if thats the same spot everyone is talking about.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

dunno if i'll swim in alum anymore, what with all the caskets and such floatin around recently, kinda crees me out


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

SPEAKSUP said:


> When we have gone fishing this year. Everyone seems to be setting anchor in that cove past the Sailboat area.
> 
> Going to the sailboat club and past that. They all sit in there and swim been there quite a few times this year never seen any rangers or stuff. I don't know if thats the same spot everyone is talking about.


I also saw tons of people doing this at this spot earlier this month. Come to think of it, it's all no wake and you can easily find some depth there if you don't head back too far.

I think I just found my Sunday swim spot! Thanks!!!

Now if I could just make the weather cooperate that day . . .might actually be a little CHILLY Sunday for swimming! Guess we'll just have to fish more . . .

I can't wait to get my two kids on some white bass - they will get a kick out of how hard they fight!


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah I have been fishing Alum all year and since it's been warm. I have seen them Anchored back there a ton. 

Never seen anyone come back say they can't swim.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Not wanting to be a killjoy, but I've wanted to fish a certain cove north of the 36/37 bridge for some time now, and every time I make the run down from Howard Rd (and it's a long one for me with my electric motor and small boat), there's at least one pontoon anchored in there with kids in the water. Don't want folks to not have fun, but I wish they would respect the rules. I've also seen folks diving in the riverbed with no warning flags or anything out. 

andesangler


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well here we go......The ONLY places you can legally swim at Alum is Big Run Bay, Just north of sail boat assoc. in that cove, and the cove SOUTH of 36/37 on the east side and of course the beach! I would STRONGLY urge you to not swim anywhere else, warnings are very very FEW AND FAR BETWEEN!!!!!!!!!! Oh yeah and the fine is $120.00! Just an FYI-Swim at your own risk!


----------

